# Kyle Busch sucks (part 2)



## Inmem58 (Jun 17, 2011)

The oil pans taken were not approved by NASCAR, said sanctioning body spokesman Kerry Tharp.

NASCAR informed the JGR teams they had to change the oil pans prior to practice or their practice times would not be considered when determining qualifying order.

Tharp said the oil pans will be examined by NASCAR officials early next week and penalties are possible. The unapproved oil pan was found on the car of Kyle Busch during prerace inspection Friday (6-17-11).




........Joe Gibbs sucks too


----------



## dieselengine9 (Jun 17, 2011)

I hate Kyle Busch.  I hope he wrecks on the first lap of every race he ever runs for the rest of his life.

That being said, Nascar sure has fallen a long way.  From "he who builds the best engine wins" to "he who colors outside the line is cheating."  No doubt they knew they broke the rules though.  As cookie cutter as all those cars and parts are there's hardly anyway you could do something like that without knowing.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 17, 2011)

Nascar was built on cheating. Its roots are based on seeing which illegal moonshine runners car was fastest. It's an unwritten rule in nascar that it aint cheating until you get caught. Look at how many times Knaus has been suspended for cheating during Jimmy Johnsons run.

Hate on Kyle Busch all you want for his attitude and tactics but not for cheating as he is just doing what your favorite drivers do every day!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2011)

I dont like ole Kyle my self, but The Sultan is right, if you aint cheating or bending rules you aint winning.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 17, 2011)

inmem58 said:


> the oil pans taken were not approved by nascar, said sanctioning body spokesman kerry tharp.
> 
> Nascar informed the jgr teams they had to change the oil pans prior to practice or their practice times would not be considered when determining qualifying order.
> 
> ...



x10000000000000000000


----------



## specialk (Jun 17, 2011)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nascar/blog...acing-cars-tagged-for-oil-p?urn=nascar-wp2038

not the drivers fault how the car is put together.....and for the record i don't like kyle busch


money fines don't get their attention though, points DO!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 17, 2011)

I am not totally sure but I thought that I heard a snippet on television earlier this week saying that after the race last week, Kyle Busch's car was too low and the team was fined and also the team owner and the driver was docked points.  JGR supposedly found the problem and was making a correction before this weeks race etc.

Was I just dreaming or did someone else hear about this???  

Now back to the regular scheduled race of the # 18 car crashing into the wall and another DNF hopefully !!!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah I think he got docked 6 points.


----------



## specialk (Jun 18, 2011)

OIL PAN GATE

more......

UPDATE: Joe Gibbs Racing had unapproved- and unusually heavy - oil pans seized from its three NASCAR Sprint Cup cars Friday morning at Michigan International Speedway. Officially, the issue was that the oil pans had not been submitted for approval by NASCAR, a standard procedure for the thousands of parts and pieces on race cars. But a bigger issue ultimately might be weight. While a standard NASCAR Sprint Cup oil pan weighs about 4 pounds, the three taken off the Gibbs cars weighed an estimated 20-30 pounds apiece. Competitors contacted by SPEED.com and FOXSports.com said the heavy oil pans would allow the teams to remove weight elsewhere in the car and put it low and on the front of the car, which could provide a handling advantage, perhaps a substantial one. Officials did not penalize JGR at the track but said in a statement, "NASCAR will discuss early next week if there will be any additional penalties assessed to these three teams."(SPEED)(6-18-2011)


----------



## nickel back (Jun 18, 2011)

special k said:


> OIL PAN GATE
> 
> more......
> 
> UPDATE: Joe Gibbs Racing had unapproved- and unusually heavy - oil pans seized from its three NASCAR Sprint Cup cars Friday morning at Michigan International Speedway. Officially, the issue was that the oil pans had not been submitted for approval by NASCAR, a standard procedure for the thousands of parts and pieces on race cars. But a bigger issue ultimately might be weight. While a standard NASCAR Sprint Cup oil pan weighs about 4 pounds, the three taken off the Gibbs cars weighed an estimated 20-30 pounds apiece. Competitors contacted by SPEED.com and FOXSports.com said the heavy oil pans would allow the teams to remove weight elsewhere in the car and put it low and on the front of the car, which could provide a handling advantage, perhaps a substantial one. Officials did not penalize JGR at the track but said in a statement, "NASCAR will discuss early next week if there will be any additional penalties assessed to these three teams."(SPEED)(6-18-2011)



20 to 30 pounds,Hmmm,I bet they get hit hard for this one.


----------



## tcward (Jun 18, 2011)

Go Rowdy! Give 'em something to talk about!


----------



## donald-f (Jun 18, 2011)

20 to 30 lbs, that should be a hanging offense!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 20, 2011)

And after all the grief JGR goes out and finishes 1 ( Hamlin) ,3 ( Busch) and 18 ( Logano)


----------



## fireman1501 (Jun 20, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> And after all the grief JGR goes out and finishes 1 ( Hamlin) ,3 ( Busch) and 18 ( Logano)



x 2 on that and i think kyle is still what 3rd in points .GO ROWDY


----------



## yearke (Jun 25, 2011)

kyle bout the only thing left in nascar that makes it interesting enough to watch
go rowdy


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 26, 2011)

fireman1501 said:


> x 2 on that and i think kyle is still what 3rd in points .GO ROWDY



Yep and Harvick is 2nd. without having to cheat.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 26, 2011)

And once again, Harvick finishes ahead of Busch.


----------



## tcward (Jun 26, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> And once again, Harvick finishes ahead of Busch.



Only because of Juan.....


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 27, 2011)

tcward said:


> Only because of Juan.....



Whaaaa, haaaaa, cry me a river. You sound just like Kylie, whining.  That's racing, Harvick battled back to the top 10, and Kylie battled back to the 11th. LOL,  always someone else's fault. Boohoo.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Jun 27, 2011)

*Happy just hasn't been caught*

How do you know Harvick or his Crew Chief aint cheating?

You Don't.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 27, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> And once again, Harvick finishes ahead of Busch.



who has finished ahead of who more often this year?


----------



## feathersnantlers (Jun 27, 2011)

*Could careless*

Harvick or Kyle Busch, same driver to me, hot heads with lots of talent but neither won a championship. 

All I am saying is you can't say who is/isn't cheating. Heck even NASCAR can't do that, this story proves that.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 27, 2011)

Harvick hasn't been caught yet, and innocent till proven guilty my friend.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 27, 2011)

Rex, Kyle has finished ahead of Harvick 2 more times this year.  Also, kyle slipped 3 positions in the points and has 1 less win. So your lil howdy doody boy kyle sucks worse than Harvick and the stats prove it.


----------



## tcward (Jun 27, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Whaaaa, haaaaa, cry me a river. You sound just like Kylie, whining.  That's racing, Harvick battled back to the top 10, and Kylie battled back to the 11th. LOL,  always someone else's fault. Boohoo.



He passed ol' Kevy twice on the track and almost got him a third time!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 28, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Rex, Kyle has finished ahead of Harvick 2 more times this year.  Also, kyle slipped 3 positions in the points and has 1 less win. So your lil howdy doody boy kyle sucks worse than Harvick and the stats prove it.



my question was in regards to your goofy comment that harvick finished ahead of kyle AGAIN.  points mean little at this point, unless you don't make the chase.  and yes, 1 less win, but 2 more top 5's.  even on top 10's.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 29, 2011)

Yep, but he still finished ahead of him AGAIN. And passing in the race means what?  Wonder why Kylie couldn't pass ol Kevy a third time to finish better?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2011)

kevin harvick is alot better than kyle busch kevin dont whine if he loses


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 30, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> kevin harvick is alot better than kyle busch kevin dont whine if he loses



maybe 'cause he's been in that position more often.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 30, 2011)

they both suck.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> they both suck.



and jr is awsome


----------



## tcward (Jun 30, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> and jr is awsome



Yeah-right......


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 30, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> and jr is awsome



if he ever wins.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> if he ever wins.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 2, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> maybe 'cause he's been in that position more often.



Not lately, Rex, your love affair with Kylie is gettin to you bro, Kyle is a whiner whether winning or losing. Just like all the other Gibbs drivers, past or present.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 2, 2011)

At least Kevin ain't ever been beaten up by a 65 yr old grandpa.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 2, 2011)

Ole Kevy leads the points. Whoo hoo.

To give credit where it's due. Kyle showed his talent tonight. He brushed the wall then finished 5th. IMPRESSIVE.  He can control his car well but not that mouth.


----------



## tcward (Jul 2, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Ole Kevy leads the points. Whoo hoo.
> 
> To give credit where it's due. Kyle showed his talent tonight. He brushed the wall then finished 5th. IMPRESSIVE.  He can control his car well but not that mouth.



I am impressed Emu. Now admit he is the BETTER driver...


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 2, 2011)

As said before, there's way more to being the best driver than just turning the wheels. He gets too rattled too easy, want to see a great driver...Jimmie Johnson, no whining, or pouting and mouthing, just level headed and drives hard.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 2, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> As said before, there's way more to being the best driver than just turning the wheels. He gets too rattled too easy, want to see a great driver...Jimmie Johnson, no whining, or pouting and mouthing, just level headed and drives hard.



Don't forget about his crew chief.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 3, 2011)

Exactly, his crew chief is the whiner and pouter, but Jimmie just drives. And he's smart, he don't try to do what his car won't let him.


----------



## Bobby Vanderburg (Jul 9, 2011)

Hate all you want. Kyle is the only reason folks watch the race. Most because they hate his guts and want to see him crash. Few 
"old school" race fans who watch him because he puts that car in places that most would even dare to put it. He is the show. Love him or hate him. He's in your conversation every time the race is on. He's the one that puts that nervous feeling in your gut evertime he's up front as you quietly whisper to yourselves...." oh no... not him again! He's got a desire and fire to win that all you haters drivers wish about. T-MINUS 2 1/2 hours until the KYLE BUSCH SHOW folks !


----------



## dieselengine9 (Jul 9, 2011)

Bobby Vanderburg said:


> Hate all you want. Kyle is the only reason folks watch the race. Most because they hate his guts and want to see him crash. Few
> "old school" race fans who watch him because he puts that car in places that most would even dare to put it. He is the show. Love him or hate him. He's in your conversation every time the race is on. He's the one that puts that nervous feeling in your gut evertime he's up front as you quietly whisper to yourselves...." oh no... not him again! He's got a desire and fire to win that all you haters drivers wish about. T-MINUS 2 1/2 hours until the KYLE BUSCH SHOW folks !



I'd have to do some math but I'm pretty sure I was watching NASCAR before Kyle Busch was born so to say he is the reason I watch is way off.  I do agree with you that I love to see a jerk like him fail and that does make watching the races more enjoyable.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jul 9, 2011)

I dont much care for him either, but he's alot better than JR.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 9, 2011)

It is true that he draws attention, but the same could be said about Johnson. most people that watch racing want to see if Johnson can make it 6 in a row. The same as when Sr drove, those that hated him, watched to see if he wrecked or gave more to criticize and those that loved him, wanted to see him win. Can't figure out the Jr deal tho. He ain't even close to representing any of those drivers styles. 

I believe alot of the Elliott fans began rooting for Jr cause they have a driver that will go many years and not win but still love him. Makes no sense, or either Braves fans, cause it's just cool to be a Jr fan or Braves fan. All the while knowing it won't happen but hoping and praying it will.


----------

